# Clearcoat/paint finish damaged by dew?



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

Especially the roof, the dew really harms the finish.

The roof now has a lot of fine scratches. The other areas (such as the doors and panels) don’t have them as the dew doesn’t get over them during night.

Some may think it has to do with the type of cloth being used after car wash. But other areas don’t have these fine scratches when using with the same type of cloth, it’s just the roof and the hood with these fine scratches and they are the only areas covered with dew during night.

Tried using polishes like Meguiar’s 205 and ScratchX with not much of help.

The scratches are like this photo below, does anyone know how to get rid of them?


----------



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

Like the scratches shown on the left side....


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]Should probably do one of these[/h]


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

moko said:


> Especially the roof, the dew really harms the finish.
> 
> The roof now has a lot of fine scratches. The other areas (such as the doors and panels) don’t have them as the dew doesn’t get over them during night.
> 
> ...


Are you using a buffer or doing this by hand? Also, what kind of pad are you using? Cheap pads like the Harbor Freight ones don't work well. I recently switched to the 3D compound and polish in 1 step and it works wonders. 

I find the clear coat on the Cruze to be very weak. I ended up ceramic coating mine.


----------



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

jmlo96 said:


> moko said:
> 
> 
> > Especially the roof, the dew really harms the finish.
> ...


The pads I used came from Chevrolet official parts:

https://accessories.chevrolet.com/p...ociated-accessories-19355479?categoryId=12001

But the scratches were not caused by these pads. They were already on the roof before I even did the polishing (and it’s the reason why I tried to polish) 

I think the dew damaged the clearcoat on the roof or thinned it and the scratches might have caused by the cloths that the dealer used when they dried the car after washing it during service. I noticed the swirls are also on the hood but not as severe.

And you are right, this car’s clearcoat is very thin and weak it will get scratched easily.

Since I’m leasing it I won’t spend extra $$$ to do ceramic coat and it’d be too late even if I owned it.


----------



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

moko said:


> jmlo96 said:
> 
> 
> > moko said:
> ...


No direct linking?

This is what I used:

https://bit.ly/2FBBPTt


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

moko said:


> The pads I used came from Chevrolet official parts:
> 
> https://accessories.chevrolet.com/p...ociated-accessories-19355479?categoryId=12001
> 
> ...


Paint correction will take forever by hand. I recommend getting a cheap dual action polisher. I have found over my years of detailing that sometimes marks will come out with a polisher and lots of patience. In some cases the clear coat may very well be permanently etched (which may be your finding). GM uses very soft paint now, especially in black and dark gray.

I understand not wanting to go the ceramic coating route. Mothers came out with a new product called CMX that seems to work very well and is pretty affordable. I'd recommend it over a normal wax.


----------



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

jmlo96 said:


> moko said:
> 
> 
> > The pads I used came from Chevrolet official parts:
> ...


I’m going to try a bottle of Meguiar’s Mirror Glaze Swirl Remover 2.0 and see if it’ll remove most of them, I already have the SwirlX and M205 with not much luck by hand

For inexpensive polisher, I just ordered one of this for around $20

https://www.amazon.com/12V-Polisher-Waxer-Care-Tool/dp/B07N4B28L4/

Will try it with those 3 Meguiar’s products and see how it’ll turn out


----------



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

Here are couple pics of the swirls on the roof, it’s kinetic blue


----------

